# IT company is looking for partners



## BvblogicAndrii (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi!

We are [bvblogic] team. I hope we can find some really great partners on your forum.

Let's contact to discuss everything in details

1 Shota Rustaveli St. Ivano-Frankivsk 76000, Ukraine

skype: bvblogic


----------

